# 2008 spring pictures



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

let's see the birds.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Posted my sons on another thread. Here it is again. It has a 9 1/4 inch rope, 1 inch spurs, and weighed 17 lbs. I haven't been out yet and I won't likely make it until Sat.


----------

